
Ask HN: How do you keep your brain fueled while cutting? (body building) - carlsborg
What does your diet look like when you need to be calorie deficit because you are in the cutting phase, but you also need to focus 8-10 hours per day on programming related work?<p>Put another way, if you are on a high protein, low-carb calorie deficient diet A) is that going to slow down your brain and B) if yes, how do you modify that diet to achieve your cutting goals but also not jeopardise your mental stamina?<p>Would love to hear HN&#x27;s perspective on this.
======
melvinram
* Lots of water.

* Accept that you're not going to be 100%.

* It gets better over time. After 2 weeks, I didn't even feel drained on a 25g carb day (while carb cycling.)

* Carb cycling keeps the impact on work to one day.

* Work out in the evenings so you're not drained for the full day.

* Fats can give you a lot of energy if you use it well. i.e. eat good fats (ex. salmon, coconut oil, etc) and eat it evenly throughout the day.

~~~
carlsborg
how many days on/off for the carb cycle?

~~~
melvinram
My typical cycle is 1 week. 2 feed days. 5 days of depletion.

------
wheresvic1
I usually end up sleeping more.

I try and plan some work from home days and then I can take a quick nap over
lunch-time and it also cuts down the commute time which I can use to take
power naps!

